# Miz - Face turn



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I would love to see miz turn face.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It should have happened ages ago. The crowd loves joining in with his catchphrases so I'm sure there are a lot of people who are dying to cheer for him. He doesn't look credible as a tough heel but I can imagine him working well as a sympathetic babyface that gets his ass kicked for most of the match. Still, I'm not sure if he's main event material, but this could be interesting if it's not just a set up for a swerve turn back to being a heel.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

A little too random for my tastes, however, I've wanted him to go face for a while so hopefully he picks up some momentum to get over a fairly muted turn.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I've wanted him to turn face for a while now, so yeah, I'm interested.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If it means he'll get pushed, I'm all for it


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't really matter to me because I'm almost positive this isn't a face turn. He will turn on Team Foley at Survivor series by getting Kofi eliminated. Why would Miz team up with the guy thats been kicking him in the face repeatedly for over a month? Kofi is the only suspicious member of Team Foley too. He'll eliminate Kofi and set up a final Title match between the two. 

Not sure how Miz would do as a face either. Plays the heel role very well. He has a heel face thats very easy to hate too lol. He did get a good reaction but he was in his home state and with Bryan & Kane. Bryan is arguably the most over person in WWE. Anything he's involved in gets a great reaction.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Been clamoring for him to turn face for months now. He's a funny guy that has a catchphrase that can get over. He should have turned face as soon as he came back with the new haircut.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't believe he's actually face until he comes out of Survivor Series not turning on his team. If he truly is face, then about time. He really needed a character refresh, and hopefully this is it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Been clamoring for him to turn face for months now. He's a funny guy that has a catchphrase that can get over. He should have turned face as soon as he came back with the new haircut.


Seconded but we're not out of the woods yet WWE might do something stupid & make Miz turn on team Foley.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> How do you feel about it? Was it well timed? Will he do better as one?
> 
> Personally, I think it was a good move by the WWE, since it's obviously lacking Faces right now. *And Miz is pretty awesome (pun intended)* anyway, so I'm happy.
> 
> What about you?


That wasn't even a pun. SMH

I like it I guess. Change is good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

its good for him. but if this turns out be him just swerving. Than he will be back to being same crap as before


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> How do you feel about it? Was it well timed? Will he do better as one?
> 
> Personally, I think it was a good move by the WWE, since it's obviously lacking Faces right now. And Miz is pretty awesome _(pun intended)_ anyway, so I'm happy.
> 
> What about you?


It's a horrible move. He is naturally someone you just can't cheer for. The fact that they have to turn one of their promising young, heel talents "face" tells you that they have no clue as to what they are doing creatively.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's screwing Foley's team on Sunday, not turning face.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's screwing Foley's team on Sunday, not turning face.


Certainly possible. But I doubt it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not a face turn, he's screwing Team Foley on Sunday. Foley's been quoted in the past saying if he wrestles one more match, he'd like to face Miz. This could be the start of that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's screwing Foley's team on Sunday, not turning face.


I'm calling you out on that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's screwing Foley's team on Sunday, not turning face.


They'll tease it and Miz will help team Foley win!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated R™;12260622 said:


> I'm calling you out on that.


Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh, I'm just TERRIFIED of being wrong. Shit just got real.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm glad Miz is face. They don't have to push him back to the top right away. Maybe they can pair him up in a tag team with someone like Zack Ryder. Their characters are similar: two good-looking but dorky guys with lame catchphrases. Or maybe Alex Riley once he comes back from injury. They had some pretty good chemistry, and could probably do a better job at saving the tag division than Kane/Bryan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No not really but if they use him right and he gets the crowd pumped and wins wwe champion again then im all for it


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Since Punk is going to retain at Ss... The faces have to win the traditional match. I wouldnt be surprised if Miz is the sole Survivor for team Foley


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Been a huge Miz fan for awhile and if they really do turn him face then I'm excited. The man can be a megastar as a face. The fans nearly turned him face about a year ago when he was getting good pops, but they ruined it. Oh well. Hopefully this is a sign of a bright future for The Miz.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I won't be ticking the box in my sig until after Survivor Series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks more like a tweener run to me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best part about RAW tonight. Something like this was needed. I'm fully behind it.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Face Miz = Ratings. But most probably he'll turn on Team Foley at SS. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Doesn't really matter to me because I'm almost positive this isn't a face turn. He will turn on Team Foley at Survivor series by getting Kofi eliminated. Why would Miz team up with the guy thats been kicking him in the face repeatedly for over a month? Kofi is the only suspicious member of Team Foley too. He'll eliminate Kofi and set up a final Title match between the two.
> 
> Not sure how Miz would do as a face either. Plays the heel role very well. He has a heel face thats very easy to hate too lol. He did get a good reaction but he was in his home state and with Bryan & Kane. Bryan is arguably the most over person in WWE. Anything he's involved in gets a great reaction.


I see this happening also. I don't believe for a minute the Miz is somehow turning face, this has screw-job written all over it.:no:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Please don't let him turn on team Foley. Please let him be a true face, he will be fucking great, I'm telling you. Face Miz has ratings all over it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No. A character like that wouldn't really work as a heel. Of course the "I'M THE MIZ.. AND I'M.. AWWWWWEEESOME!!!" catchphrase would definitely get over like crazy but other then that.. I don't know how his character would turn out as a Face.

And I doubt he was a Face last night. They were only cheering him because it was his hometown (or near his city, I don't know nor do I care) + He didn't express his character that much last night to show if he's still a heel or a babyface now.

But come to think of it, His character could somewhat be how Chris Jericho's "Y2J" Babyface character was in 2007. Kinda've acting heel-ish sometimes but acting like a babyface at the same time. Because Jericho was cocky as a Babyface as well, but not too cocky.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> No. A character like that wouldn't really work as a heel. Of course the "I'M THE MIZ.. AND I'M.. AWWWWWEEESOME!!!" catchphrase would definitely get over like crazy but other then that.. I don't know how his character would turn out as a Face.
> 
> And I doubt he was a Face last night. They were only cheering him because it was his hometown (or near his city, I don't know nor do I care) + He didn't express his character that much last night to show if he's still a heel or a babyface now.


As a face his character would be a douchebag comedy act, like The Rock, or Chris Jericho, or D-Generation X. The only difference is he would direct his douchey behavior towards heels instead of faces. And actually that's how his character should be, rather than totally neutering him the way they did with R-Truth, John Morrison, MVP, and others who got over as heels only to lose the thing that got them over once they turned face.

Since he's a smaller guy who isn't much of a technical wizard in the ring, he'd be great at playing the underdog in matches and selling for the heel.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone got a video of it?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

Miz will get Kofi eliminated or something to that extent.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It should of happened after he lost the belt last year. It's long overdue.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Where's the "He sucks as a heel and would suck even more as a face" in the poll? Because thats how I feel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm hoping this is a swerve and he'll turn on Team Foley at Survivor Series leading Team Ziggler to get the win. I don't care about The Miz, I don't care if he's a heel or a face, I just want Team Ziggler to win this Sunday.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

He could be an upper mid card face and I'd love it. He's become stale as a heel to me.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Miz is a decent performer and entertainer when he's not trying so hard to be annoying. I hope this is a true face turn and that they just let the Kofi thing drop. 
Or perhaps have Kofi go heel, change up his music and ring attire, and toss in a great promo (if he can manage it, I'm not sure I've ever actually heard a heel promo from him) because Kofi is probably the most stale, stalled gimmick on the roster. "Generic babyface #3128423087 reporting in, Vinnie Mac Sir!"


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea has anyone got a video of this??

I cant seem to find it in YouTube


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That face turn was underwhelming. They didn't even bother to explain why he decided to turn face.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

The Universe is def embracing him as a face. I'm from Ohio and The Miz has been in Cleveland and Dayton before and he's done the "O-H" chant with absolutly no feeback from the crowd. Last night though, the Columbus crowd was totally into Miz and went nuts with the "O-H-I-O" chant. You couldn't tell on TV but live it was a huge pop.

Fucking Cole kept talking so you couldn't tell.


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

*How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

Maybe to the point where he would be WWE Champion again, but after what WWE did with his first title reign, have him be in the IC Title picture or have him feud with Cesaro for the US belt.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

IDK but it will take him deeper into my heart! :lol

No ****. :lmao


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

I'm not yet 100% sure it's really a face turn.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

Not very far. Miz is done. Even WWE knows it at this point.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

Miz will become the World Champion sometime next year. He could possibly hold the WWE Title, but the WHC is more likely. 

I might laugh for days if the Miz and Swagger are both main eventing next year. I'm chuckling now just trying to picture some of the reactions around here.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

I gotta feeling he will betray team Foley at Survivor series.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

Far enough to sleep with yo momma!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*

He is a tweener guys.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

mr cricket said:


> That face turn was underwhelming. They didn't even bother to explain why he decided to turn face.


Well they sorta did (albeit half-assed). Basically came down to Ziggler and Miz having a convo, which somehow turned into an argument. Just to spite Ziggler, Miz asked Foley for the chance to be on his team--boom, face turn. 

I couldn't give any less of a damn about The Miz--his character has nothing that can become "face" besides being on the good guys team during impromptu tag matches, or boasting about how great the city they're in is. He's still going to be talking constantly, he's still going to bring up main-eventing WM, he's still going to be saying he was WWE Champ, he's still going to be saying he's awesome, and Michael Cole is still going to love him.


----------



## TwoWords (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd love him as a face. Who wants me to beat his ass? Really? Really! Really? Really!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Was Miz ever a face while being in WWE? Even when he was hosting random stuff when he first started off, didn't everyone hate him?

Will be interesting to see what he can do as a face. Especially considering how much(and how good) he was at those talk shows/interviews outside WWE as a heel, so as a face, he'd be doing them way more often

Only negative thing..WWE will be making him say "Awesome" so many times.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Well they sorta did (albeit half-assed). Basically came down to Ziggler and Miz having a convo, which somehow turned into an argument. Just to spite Ziggler, Miz asked Foley for the chance to be on his team--boom, face turn.
> 
> I couldn't give any less of a damn about The Miz--his character has nothing that can become "face" besides being on the good guys team during impromptu tag matches, or boasting about how great the city they're in is. He's still going to be talking constantly, he's still going to bring up main-eventing WM, he's still going to be saying he was WWE Champ, he's still going to be saying he's awesome, and Michael Cole is still going to love him.


I think if you watched the online shows you'd see the face turn was more than based on that. 

Not that the online shows really matter, since it's not on TV.


----------



## Seasrmar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: How far will Miz's face turn get him?*



Undashing Rom said:


> I gotta feeling he will betray team Foley at Survivor series.


Agree


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm holding out hope that it will be a short term heel turn leading to him vs. The Rock. It's a Wrestlemania match 2 years in the making.

Fully expect to be red repped and told I'm an idiot. But anybody who is interested in hearing how it could be done can PM me or request I type it here.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr.Styles said:


> I'm holding out hope that it will be a short term heel turn leading to him vs. The Rock. It's a Wrestlemania match 2 years in the making.
> 
> Fully expect to be red repped and told I'm an idiot. But anybody who is interested in hearing how it could be done can PM me or request I type it here.


Please do tell.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as he doesn't turn into the generic smiling sucker that is the WWE main event babyface standard.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz's face turn probably the most intresting thing in wwe now.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't fucking care. Right now I believe even ziggler is better at doing promos than miz. The Miss has been doing the same shit over and over again with his retarded facial expressions and his stupid 'REALLY' catchphrase. I really don't care about another goofy repetive face in the wwe and I do not care about miz. The fact that he is still hired is that he is such a media whore and probably somebody's bagboy.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz turning on team foley would be too predictable for my liking. What about really shocking us by having Kofi turn?? Or maybe Orton since he has been rumored to be turning soon.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't remember ever saying this about a superstar but Miz HAD to turn face and i think he will be epic at being face. He is not in my fave 5 but i have a feeling he could be a big deal if all turns out well, you saw the response on raw he had barely turned and the crowd were going nuts, it's about daaaamn time.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I think he'll screw Orton on sunday to have another filler match for orton in a ppv. I think he's staying heel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...z_Babyface_Feud_Discussed_for_Early_2013.html



> - As you could probably tell by WWE TV lately, there has been a lot of internal talk about turning The Miz babyface. The feeling is that he is one of their best talkers and does a great job representing WWE with promotional and charity work. There is also the strong feeling that The Miz has done everything he can do as a heel.
> 
> They are hoping that putting him in a new WWE Studios movie for the Holidays will help with a babyface turn. They are looking for the best way to bring Miz to the next level and the feeling is that the best way to do that is turn him and do it in an organic way. Miz turning babyface isn't being planned to be a short-term angle and the turn itself will reportedly take time, if WWE has it their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Turn him face in an organic way.

Like place him in a bullshit rigged poll.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Fuck it.

They might aswell let the charity organisations book the company.

Miz is going to be a horrible babyface.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I like the idea, a lot!

He's been in need of turning face for a while now. He works the crowd really well and a slow turn would better suit him with regard to the fans accepting a face Miz. Certainly better than the usual rushed turn they seem addicted to of late.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

The Miz will be AWESOME as babyface. You ALL know it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I think this was a very, very good move by the WWE since they are obviously lacking faces. 

Miz's character suits more as one anyway. I really, really like that this happened.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

meh.in a few months you'll all be crying for a heel turn.lol


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

soon the "cool kids" will boo him or something for being face


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



NoyK said:


> I think this was a very, very good move by the WWE since they are obviously lacking faces.
> 
> Miz's character suits more as one anyway. I really, really like that this happened.


They are? They have one single guy that can be seen as a real top heel (Punk), while they have four high level faces (Cena, Sheamus, Orton and Ryback). Show is too often used as the monster that loses so even as a champ he's not at top level, just as Orton is seen at the top despite not being on a very dominating streak. ADR also doesn't reach the top level, especially since he was just swatted around by Sheamus in his last feud.

Not that I have anything against them trying Miz as a face, but it's pretty crowded at the top in that category. Of course Punk could use a new opponent but given this news item that won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I think The Miz would be a natural as a face - he's a likeable guy and i don't think he will be as corny as the rest of the faces, he will still remain edgy at times hopefully. I didn't mind Punk as face at the start but i think Miz could be a good long term fix for that role and he could sneak into my fave 5 if he goes about it the right way and i usually HATE faces.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Miz is easily one of the best guys to be face in the company. He just has that natural ability to speak, and as a heel he can only be booked as a chickenshit. Miz being face is refreshing and he'd be a great guy to represent the company as well.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

As long as he keeps his current gimmick and doesnt become like Sheamus then I am all for it


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I'm all for it as long as he retains his attitude and doesn't become a crowd-pandering face.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought he would make a good face when he did commentary. "Texas cloverleaf son"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I'd very much like to see how he pulls it off. He is one person I cannot see at all playing to the fans. I just can't see it.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Miz as a face gives me a hardon!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Miz can trash talk really well, I dont see how he wont be able to make it happen as a face. I am going to give the guy a chance at least.

When Rock was a heel in the Nation of Domination I never though having him as a face would work either. but here we are people


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

After he goes over Bryan cleanly multiple times in his feud and re-emerges as a force, he'll settle for the face spot behind Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Hopefully he won't resort to "Sacramento cheap pops" like Kofi Kingston.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I've never really cared whether the guy faced the possibility of becoming a baby-face or being future endeavoured.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Please do tell.


What I want to happen is for everybody on Team Foley to be untrustworthy of The Miz leading to either The Miz being the last member standing or one of his teammates turning on him. This gives him a short turn face turn. He can go onto the Rumble, win, but The Rock main events and wins. He can tease facing the heel Smackdown champion, whomever it may be, for a month but at Elimination Chamber if Rock appears have him turn on him to close out the show. The next night on RAW he can talk about being overshadowed by Rock for 2 years. How Wrestlemania 27 he beat Cena but all fans remember is The Rock helping him win. How the next night on RAW where he should have been able to have a celebration on his victory it was The Rock how stole his spotlight by announcing he was already in the main event against John Cena at Wrestlemania 28. how he came back at RAW 1000and said he had a shot at the WWE title at Royal Rumble. How at the Rumble The Miz won the Rumble match but the fans are just going to remember that it was The Rock closing out the show with the title. Then how he can talk about he was sick of being overshadowed by somebody who hasn't been relevant in 10 years and he's going to take the WWE back.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I hope he becomes a Jericho like face/tweener.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Evil Peter said:


> They are? They have one single guy that can be seen as a real top heel (Punk), while they have four high level faces (Cena, Sheamus, Orton and Ryback). Show is too often used as the monster that loses so even as a champ he's not at top level, just as Orton is seen at the top despite not being on a very dominating streak. ADR also doesn't reach the top level, especially since he was just swatted around by Sheamus in his last feud.
> 
> Not that I have anything against them trying Miz as a face, but it's pretty crowded at the top in that category. Of course Punk could use a new opponent but given this news item that won't be happening anytime soon.


Maybe they don't want Miz to be at the top level just yet as a face. Maybe they want him to help rebuild the midcard, since there are very few credible faces at that level. Or maybe they plan on moving Miz to SmackDown so that Orton will finally be allowed to turn heel.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> They might aswell let the charity organisations book the company.
> 
> Miz is going to be a horrible babyface.


i think the fat guy in your video so should stop watching


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

As long as they don't change the core of his character too much I think Miz could become a great face for the company.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

My concern is that whenever the WWE turns somebody babyface, they make them into a smiling doofus that tells bad jokes and has none of the edge that made them cool as a heel. Sheamus is the best recent example of that. Jesus Christ is he lame. 

It is going to be a bump for Miz to get over. Aside from the way WWE usually handles their faces, he also seems to be a natural born heel. Just look at that face! Tell me you don't want to punch it!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Marty Vibe said:


> Turn him face in an organic way.
> 
> Like place him in a bullshit rigged poll.


O i get it 

Really like miz as heel hopefully as face he will still be likeable to me 



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



TripleG said:


> My concern is that whenever the WWE turns somebody babyface, they make them into a smiling doofus that tells bad jokes and has none of the edge that made them cool as a heel. Sheamus is the best recent example of that. Jesus Christ is he lame.
> 
> It is going to be a bump for Miz to get over. Aside from the way WWE usually handles their faces, he also seems to be a natural born heel. Just look at that face! Tell me you don't want to punch it!


A lot of people didn't like how WWE tried to sell Miz as a "serious badass" when he was a heel. The smiling doofus that tells bad jokes might be an improvement in Miz's case. He's a goofy looking and naturally funny guy anyway.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Crusade said:


> As long as they don't change the core of his character too much I think Miz could become a great face for the company.


This, as long as they don't make him into the cookie cutter, hero, do-gooder, generic babyface (like they have done with the majority of face turns) I think he'll really excel as a face and looking forward to his feud with Cesaro.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

This will solidify him as a midcarder. The dude is a natural heel and being a face will kill his character.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Poor man's version of The Rock when he turned face. That's what Miz will become. And it sounds good to me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Vince wants Miz face so he can sell him so "Awesome" shirts. That's all there is too it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I think it would've been better if they had a storyline where the fans finally accepted Miz after a slow turn. Similar to Bully Ray in TNA. 
This just seems forced and after years of insulting the crowds no end i don't want to see a goofy smiling Miz coming down slapping skin with kids in the front row.
However i do think he will be a successful babyface, and he already has a catchphrase in 'REALLY!?' which is over.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

It's going to be a definite struggle at first since if he just acts like his "natural" self and sticks to his character then he's not going to get over as good as he wants to so he'll start messing around with his character and probably end up being corny then it's game over


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Don't see the problem as the article is correct that he has done everything he can as a heel for the time being and kinda lost his luster over the past year anyways.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Miz needs a change. Hope he stays away from Kingston,because that jobbing went too far.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Marty Vibe said:


> Turn him face in an organic way.
> 
> Like place him in a bullshit rigged poll.


I wouldn't say the poll was rigged (by this I mean they doctored the result) but having Santino and Ryder as the other options certainly limited the voting to people choosing The Miz.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Believe me when I say that Miz as a corny face is 100x better than Sheamus as a corny face. I think at least Miz will be funny... Sheamus tries too hard and it comes out forced.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Maybe I'll like him as a face. ....Did I just say that?


----------



## Stevieheuge (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

One thing needs to be done in making Miz a great, relatable face.

The offering a handshake to Kofi was the start...

Simply, after all the years of arrogance, make him HUMBLE. Have him realise that he has to work to be as good as he thinks he is, grinding out matches, struggling all the way. Taking each victory as an achievement, with no arrogance.

No way that won't work, in my opinion.

One year on, new WWE champion, and the kids will love it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Isn't Miz doing a movie for ABC Family or Lifetime? I assume that has something to do with it as well..WWE loves turning guys faces when they're going to be in family friendly movies


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

It's a good idea if he can pull it off. It brings some fresh match-ups to the table and also refreshes his stale character. They should have done the opposite to Cena years ago. When a guy gets stale, turn him.


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

This can work they crowd was cheering for him which surprised me. Miz has done it all as a heel I say give em a chance to see wat can happen I wonder wat his t shirts will be like now since all of them are all black 

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Makes sense. He's one of the only guys with a sing-along catchphrase.


----------



## Alleluia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Cloverleaf said:


> The Miz will be AWESOME as babyface. You ALL know it.


Truth


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

It'll work as well as Jericho's face run worked since Miz patterns most of his shtick after him...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Sounds like the usual load of crap from LOP. More likely that it's setting up a Survivor Series swerve where he betrays Team Foley.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I like Miz, and he seems like a likeable guy outside of wrestling, but he just has that natural douchebag vibe as a performer. I don't think he's gonna be very good as a babyface. We'll see, though.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Stevieheuge said:


> One thing needs to be done in making Miz a great, relatable face.
> 
> The offering a handshake to Kofi was the start...
> 
> ...


And then maybe that kid in your avatar will crack a smile next time Miz wins a big match. (Y)

I think Miz has all of the makings of a good face. Everyone is sick of the smiling goody two-shoes guys who pander to the kiddies like Cena and Sheamus, well Miz can still be a good guy who is booked as a face, but still has some attitude. Punk did it, and for a while he did it very well until the WWE stopped caring about his face run and pulled the plug on it.

Miz does the catch phrases and things that crowds eat it up. He's a natural on the mic, so he isn't someone who HAS to resort to pandering to get the crowd cheering. He can talk trash but still come off as a lovable good guy. I don't mind the pandering if it's kept to a minimum. Orton did it and I didn't think it was bad.

We want more Austin and Rock type faces, and I think as far as mic working goes, Miz is that.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I think as a wrestler, he'll be far better off as a face. He's not much at being the heel and controlling the pace of the match, due to his lack of...most things, like power, mat wrestling ability, good strikes, ring generalship, etc. If he can just sell sell sell then hit some of his Miz neckbreakers and the Breakdown, he'll probably look better in the ring.

As a character, I can kind of see it, but I think he might have too much "douche" and not enough "cool" in the equation. He'd be like Jericho or The Rock, but to me both of those guys are far more natural and a lot "cooler" than Miz. Miz tends to sound like a PR spin machine when he speaks, and bragging about being the Most Must See WWE Superstar Sports Entertainer in the WWE Universe is inherently heelish.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

If he becomes a generic babyface, he'll be forgotten fast, since he's a small guy. He needs some edgyness to him if he goes face.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

If they do turn him face. They should not turn him into some smiling jackass who tells corny and horrible jokes. That's the worse they can do to him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Queen Akasha said:


> If they do turn him face. They should not turn him into some *smiling jackass who tells corny and horrible jokes.* That's the worse they can do to him.


That's kinda what he has done for a while though... Doesn't always smile, squints sometimes.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

The really cool thing is, Miz hasn't been a real face as an established wrestler. 

It could turn out to be a pretty big flop, or he could become the next top face in WWE history. We just really don't know. And I'm excited to find out.


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

The faces of today ALWAYS pander to the crowd and make corny jokes and do kiddie type shit. Last legit bad-ass face was Edge's SD reign. If they manage to keep Miz's character while being face, then Cena needs to step aside.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> They might aswell let the charity organisations book the company.
> 
> Miz is going to be a horrible babyface.


Typed everything that was in my head.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Latex0r said:


> soon the "cool kids" will boo him or something for being face


ROH smarks will boo him.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

IWC TO CRY LIKE BITCHES IN A WEEK "TURN HIM HEELZ CUZ HEZ STALEZ HERPLE DERPLE!!!111!!!"


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I've always liked Miz, never thought he was ready for that ME at mania though . But this could be where he really can get over and do something meaningful. If only they'd waited instead of that very forgettable run...


Just hope they don't "MVP" him, if anyone can remember MVP's face run you'll know what I mean...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Fianlly

Miz could be a awesome face.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I love seeing the Miz as a heel, though seeing him as a face would be weird.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Saw Main Event today for the first time, Miz on commentary and setting up a match with Dolph Ziggler, I think I could watch the shit out of this match just interested to see it as Miz style doesn't lend itself to Dolph Ziggler too well. I'm interested in a Miz turn just because he seems pretty natural at being a good guy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Potential Feuds For Babyface The Miz In 2013*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WE_Diva_Supports_Maryse_Sasha_s_TV_Debut.html



> - We noted before that WWE has plans to organically turn The Miz to a babyface over the next few months and that one feud discussed for 2013 is against rising star Antonio Cesaro. Other potential feuds for babyface Miz next year include Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


----------



## C_Naktranun (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Judging from SmackDown this week it seems he is actually turning face slowly.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

One of the most terrible face turns in WWE history. 

A WWE.Com poll face turn...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

He should of turned face after WM 27. This is long overdue. He's gonna punk the shit out of CM Punk on the mic too. Dudes aren't gonna be ready to see that.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*About time they did a face turn properly*

I don't care for the Miz that much but I LOVE what they're doing with him.Seriously,I'm sick of a Heel turning face and then just like that the other face wrestlers are instantly best buddies with them,so unrealistic,they should be an air of mistrust when a Heel turns Face and thats what we've got with Miz's turn,alot of us fans think its just a swerve,and in kayfabe the other wrestlers clearly don't trust him either.I can't remember the last time we've seen a face turn quite like this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

This is the most interest I've had in the Miz since, well, ever lol. Let's hope they don't make him too generic like most faces these days.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

The Miz is awful. I can't believe I was a fan of this fool in 2008-2010.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



HEELKris said:


> The Miz is awful. I can't believe I was a fan of this fool in 2008-2010.


What made you not like him?


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Let's just hope his face character actually has depth and proper build to it, and not just become another Sheamus. I can easily see him being the 2 top face in the company next to Cena if that happens.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



AthenaMark said:


> He should of turned face after WM 27. This is long overdue. He's gonna punk the shit out of CM Punk on the mic too. Dudes aren't gonna be ready to see that.


please, Miz is worse than Punk in every aspect possible. If Punk main evented WM 27 instead of Miz, it would have been a much bigger success and maybe not the, you know, worst WM main event of all time. Punk has better wrestling skills, suits main event, and has the best mic skills in WWE right now. Miz however, has decent wrestling skills at best, his mic skills are annoying and repetitive (similar to Del Rio) and he has the look of a mid-card jobber like Santino or Ryder.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: About time they did a face turn properly.*

I think Punk did it when he first turned heel.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Love the Miz. Excited to see this.


----------



## Fireridge (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I actually think he'll get a different gimmick. 

After a while I think he'll come back as The Calgary Kid


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Miz as a face is gonna be weird to watch but I will give it a try


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



PWInsider said:


> The Miz vs. Antonio Cesaro has been discussed as a top feud for early 2013.


Looks more likely to be Miz Vs. Ziggler.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I like Miz, this might be a good thing for him.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Shawn Morrison said:


> please, Miz is worse than Punk in every aspect possible. If Punk main evented WM 27 instead of Miz, it would have been a much bigger success and maybe not the, you know, worst WM main event of all time. Punk has better wrestling skills, suits main event, and has the best mic skills in WWE right now. Miz however, has decent wrestling skills at best, his mic skills are annoying and repetitive (similar to Del Rio) and he has the look of a mid-card jobber like Santino or Ryder.


Miz has the factors that make up a legit star in the WWE.

He's extremely marketable, extremely charismatic, decent in the ring (but that doesn't matter to people not in the IWC)& CM Punk not repetitive? please.



ellthom said:


> What made you not like him?


The fact that he made it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Anyone who is excited about this is a wwe mark or just really stupid. The wwe is turning Miz face the same for the same reasons John Cena and Sheamus are face.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Osize10 said:


> Anyone who is excited about this is a wwe mark or just really stupid. The wwe is turning Miz face the same for the same reasons John Cena and Sheamus are face.


Who cares about the backstage reasons for it? I've always liked The Miz and I'm interested in seeing him in new feuds and rising in the ranks as a face.

What he does off screen for WWE won't effect what he does onscreen, he's needed a face turn for over a year.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



Silent KEEL said:


> Who cares about the backstage reasons for it? I've always liked The Miz and I'm interested in seeing him in new feuds and rising in the ranks as a face.
> 
> What he does off screen for WWE won't effect what he does onscreen, he's needed a face turn for over a year.


That's cool...I'm just warning everyone we are getting non-organic smiley bad joke face wrestler number 72. That shouldn't be exciting.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

septurum said:


> Looks more like a tweener run to me.


I wouldn't mind that. Please, just don't turn him into a super good guy, and is cheesy as fuck. I still want him to have some of that swag, and attitude he's become to be known for.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Option 2. I want him to stay a heel.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Tough to tell if the people saying "The Miz will be great as a face" are doing one massive insider joke, or if they really believe it lol.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

[email protected] some of the posts thinking he won’t turn into another generic babyface. 

Face it, you know it’s going to happen, he is going to lose half if not most of his persona that made him over in the first place. WWE is doing a good job in making the transition slowly but after 2 months at best Miz is going to become another cheesy, cookie-cutter Face. Look what happen to the likes of MVP, Sheamus, Christian, Carlito or even CM “clown shoes” Punk when they were Face? WWE has this nasty habit of stripping all of their unique personalities and make them all plastic smiling douches. 

The only wrestler recently made a successful turn around to the _"Hero side"_ with keeping his complete character is Daniel Bryan. But for the first time in 4 years I’m actually interested to see how The Miz character will take in the in coming weeks as a “Good Guy” now unless he is not screwing over Team Foley at Survivor Series. Hopefully Miz will stop putting me to sleep for the last 4 years ever since he broke up with Morrison.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I like the idea of a face turn but!! does it really have to be done from releasing a holiday movie? What does that have to do with anything? Why not turn him face on TV instaed of some stupid movie


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Well, regardless of the reason, I'm glad they're finally doing it. They should've done it after WM 27, tbh. They've done nothing for him in the meantime but kill his credibility.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I'm pretty sure he's going to be high-fiving the kiddies within, say, 4 months.

I'll be thrilled if I'm wrong, but it seems like they've forgotten how to do badass face, and to be honest Miz doesn't really have the ring skills to make him a credible badass even if they did try to make him into one. Might go over with the kids, but not here.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

It is going to be awesome!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*






fast forward to 19:33, I could easily see a babyface Miz appealing to kids


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Guys like Miz and Ziggler may have been heels for a long time but they were made to be faces. They can't be taken seriously as faces, based on their look and personas.

Either serious them up or turn the face.

No one is ever going to believe their legitimates threats, the way they are.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



ToddTheBod said:


> Guys like Miz and Ziggler may have been heels for a long time but they were made to be faces. They can't be taken seriously as faces, based on their look and personas.
> 
> Either serious them up or turn the face.
> 
> No one is ever going to believe their legitimates threats, the way they are.


Ziggler ever been a face before? I know this will be The Miz first time.

It doesn't hurt to try them out as babyfaces. At least they are starting with The Miz. Not sure if they plan to do the same with Ziggler.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Face. Hated the guy when he was a heel


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

The Miz was a face before, but it was before he changed his persona (ECW) and didn't get any mic time.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Has done all he could do? Sure. If you count being the biggest bust on the entire roster. But I guess I am of the opinion there's more to entertainment in WWE than standardized but horribly delivered heel lines and charity work.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Bad idea....it the same thing like turning Orton into face.

Miz looks better as heel.He is good on mic no doubt,but he has yet to make name by beating a face clean.Very bad decision.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

The casual viewers, fans will be tuning in with him. His face turn has the same vibe as Eddie's face turn on 2005. We're not really sure if he's screwing with us or not. Even on the last day of Eddie's face run, we weren't entirely sure whether he'd stay face or not. He was just a newly established face. I expected the ending to the Batista-Eddie feud to be an eventual rogue face turn for Eddie, but he ended up as a face in the end. After that, you wouldn't really know if they'd turn him the next night or not. It was really nice to see a slow face turn and eventually the fans will be riding along with it. Not to mention, Miz does seem to have enough charisma to make the fans love him.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

yeah i'm just afraid they'll eventually turn him into the typical baby-face and make him lose all the attributes he got over for the in the first place. People are excited for his face turn because they would love to see his annoying heel mic skills used as a face against the bad guys, but knowing WWE, they will not not keep any of his old attributes.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

But in contrast of other face turns of Sheamus, Randy Orton and Punk, they're actually using his heel attributes as a unique way to turn him. Just watched SD and it seemed like they're giving him a storyline in which everyone dislikes him in the roster, quite like the storyline when Hardy returned after fucking his title match with Sting in TNA.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*



MickeyMouse said:


> But in contrast of other face turns of Sheamus, Randy Orton and Punk, they're actually using his heel attributes as a unique way to turn him. Just watched SD and it seemed like they're giving him a storyline in which everyone dislikes him in the roster, quite like the storyline when Hardy returned after fucking his title match with Sting in TNA.


yeah, they did that for everyone. For Sheamus they made a storyline about his anger issues, they tried to show him 'improve' his anger issues. Similar thing with Orton. For Punk he just started getting face reactions so they were forced to turn him face. Miz, they're doing the 'everyone hates him' face turn, where he has to get on people's good side. The thing is, at the end of the storyline, when they do turn fully face, WWE makes them all the typical good-guy faces. They need to keep the heel characteristics that they got over for in the first place, at least some of them.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

I don't think he'll get over big tbh. The time to turn him face was after WM 27. 

He had some crowd support. That was the time.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I really want Dolph Ziggler to turn face.

I guess all I need to do is convince 50 kids with cancer that they love Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Wrestling fans are like starving dogs, you throw them one rotten bone and they will love it as much as a delicacy.


I know that you are hungry for change, but damn don't accept any pitiful changes with huge smiles and Yes Yes Yes. This Yes Men behavior is what blocks any real changes in WWE.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*



The-Rock-Says said:


> *
> He had some crowd support. That was the time.*


Did you even watch Raw? They had only just announced him as a team member of Foley's, the first little hint of a face turn, and the crowd gave him a massive cheer when he was selected.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

the writers are so out of touch with prowrestling it seems.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*



James1o1o said:


> Did you even watch Raw? They had only just announced him as a team member of Foley's, the first little hint of a face turn, and the crowd gave him a massive cheer when he was selected.


Was in his hometown/state, if he was going to get cheered, that would be the place. But I like the idea of face turn.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

He has everything it takes to be a good face. Good looking enough, a great catchphrase, good, charismatic mic worker.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Why Miz will get very over with this Face Turn*

I still having trouble deciding whether the guys that keep saying "The Miz face turn will be great", can't tell if this is one big insider troll joke or if they are actually serious.


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

I like how you know the reaction a turn will have on the fans. Didn't people say this about christian and jericho when they flip floped. What about cm punk now people don't really want to boo him they may boo something he does every know and then but fans really like him. I have no problem wit miz being a face but no one knows if he will get very over.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

i think its great (definatly overdue)


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I still dont think people will be completely behind him.

Some people just want to punch him in his face.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*



sarphira313 said:


> Bad idea....it the same thing like turning Orton into face.
> 
> Miz looks better as heel.He is good on mic no doubt,but he has yet to make name by beating a face clean.Very bad decision.


Miz is actually a great face. He's not exactly the best in the ring, and he's a small guy, so it makes him a huge underdog. He can be that loudmouth who talks all the shit he wants, but isn't afraid to get his ass kicked. He can just sell the heel's moves before making the big comeback.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I have high hopes for Miz's face run. A lot of the time, especially recently, he's seemed like the 'playful' babyface that's only saying those things to get a rise from people, as opposed to a CM Punk who comes across as just a really awful person. He has an appeal about him that I think will go over really well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I'm all for it. Babyface Miz will be way more better than a face Sheamus!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, I'm eagerly waiting for what he's going to bring as one.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I like when he won the match on SD he still gloated to Orton. Hopefully he keeps that trait from his heel side.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

yeh miz should still keep his heel like mannerism and by that i mean his cockiness. His face run should be good but i think they should keep him in the upper mid card instead of the main event


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Quite interesting change for The Miz to be honest if he does turn face, but then again if this all just a swerve then I'm ok with it too. I've been pretty much so used to him being heel, but a face turn might freshen up his character..


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate (Apr 2, 2012)

Always thought he was way overrated talent for how high up the cards he is. Midcarder at best imo.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He needs it. He's been up and down the card as a heel and has pretty much done all he can do. Let him run with the face act for a bit if anything (seems to be working pretty well so far) to give him something fresh.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I definitely think its something fresh and interesting for Miz at this stage.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Miz can be a great face*

I don't want to get ahead of myself and say that Miz will be the next big face or anything, but his performance at Survivor Series showed me that he'll fit in well as a face.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Alleluia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Miz can be a great face*

Of course he will. He is a natural actor and has the charisma to grip people into watching him. His heel run ran it's course and now it's time for him to re-invent himself.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Miz can be a great face*

He's mostly over with the crowd and he does more work for the WWE than anyone else. He'll be a great face but I don't know if WWE will push him in the way they have Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Miz can be a great face*

If WWE lets him keeps his traits i will go out on a limb & say Miz will be a big face. 

The man knows how to work the mic & the crowd.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Miz can be a great face*

No, he will be a lame mid-card face like Kofi Kingston. He sucks


----------



## JAY JAY millz (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Miz can be a great face*

lol comparing miz to kofi is quite the laugh. Bur i think miz will do well in his new role. He has been given the ball and has run with it. Aside from charisma, miz has been doing much better in the ring as of late


----------



## C_Naktranun (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

It's almost official now that he didn't turn on team Foley.


----------



## graphicsby (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I just don't see Miz as a face. But hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised and it will be great (not holding my breath).


----------



## mi87ke (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I thought he was going to turn on his team at survivor series


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

the way they are going to build his face turn is by putting him in an wwe studios holiday movie? fpalm


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Jesus, can't believe all of the fucking people complaining about Miz's turn, and it's the same damn people who said he needed a change. I like face Miz after how he worked the tag match with Orton, lol looked like he was seriously into and the crowd was hot for both guys. He's obviously using a similar face gimmick to Orton's current one, which is good, because he'd be awful as a kiss ass babyface. I'm digging the back and fourth he's having with Orton, hoping they have some sort of face/face feud which will eventually lead to Orton turning again, but I'm fine with both staying face as well.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

change is good


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*More Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_WWE_Working_on_Big_Celebration_In_2013.html



> - One of the main reasons WWE is turning The Miz babyface is because he has two movies coming out next year that will be centered around him. Another reason is because he was starting to get cheered a lot in some of the European venues on the recent tour. The Miz as a babyface failed early in his career but now he's not really seen as "a reality TV star trying to be a wrestler" so the feeling is it may work this time.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


whatever the reason. its good to see them turning him baby-face and see how it goes.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

As long as he is a cock anti-hero face then i'm fine with it but he needs to keep the cocky-ness and not go down the route of super jesus John Cena


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I'm liking his tweener status thus far. Hes still cocky and an asshole at times but then hes also not a blatant heel...hes almost like (shock! horror!) an actual real person that people can relate to and not a one dimensional PG era character.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

It might work out in the long run, but judging by his lack of reaction, and the fact that he seems to struggle working as a babyface, I'm skeptical about the whole turn. He's a natural heel, and something just seems off when he's in face mode. He strikes me as one of those guys who should be a career heel rather than a beloved hero.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

I think his corner splash attack thingy, his opponent kneeling DDT and combo neckbeaker thingy can be really good crowd popping moves. His 5 moves of doom are actually quite marketable. Give them names Miz so the commentary team can put them over. This could be a good move for Miz...


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On Why WWE Is Turning The Miz Babyface*

Change it up a bit, plus wwe is a bit on the heel heavy side


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Miz is one of my favourite wrestlers and I think he will make a great face.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It's amazing...Miz has actually grown enough as a performer/personality to realistically play face or heel.

Unfortunately, his ring work remains so mediocre that it's hard to imagine him returning to his previous career heights.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It will be a bit weird to see him as a face, I think he will be a little edgier though like Randy Orton it's, as a matter of fact, he is like following all the steps of Randy Orton's carreer to now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

He won't be a cookie cutter face. Meaning he will still have the same persona, however he won't go after the fans. I think Miz's face turn will be a huge success and it's good to have him there as a face just in case there is a major injury to John Cena. If Cena goes down, Miz will be the face of the WWE.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone else seen Miz on the Smyths advert? Awesome.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

considering how awful he is I could really care less


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

"Yes, I'm eagerly waiting for what he's going to bring as one."

I'm waiting for his first major feud as a babyface. Definietly he is better candidate for the next face of the WWE than Ryback or Sheamus.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Wicked said:


> It will be a bit weird to see him as a face, I think he will be a little edgier though like Randy Orton it's, as a matter of fact, he is like following all the steps of Randy Orton's carreer to now.


Randy Orton is edgy? Now? How?



Until May said:


> considering how awful he is I could really care less


For the 550th time, it's COULDN'T care less. You're actually saying the exact opposite of what you'd presumably like to say. Good grief, people, it's English. You can defeat it.



TrentBarretaFan said:


> "Yes, I'm eagerly waiting for what he's going to bring as one."
> 
> I'm waiting for his first major feud as a babyface. Definietly he is better candidate for the next face of the WWE than Ryback or Sheamus.


So, just to be 100% clear: if you were starting a wrestling promotion and needed to hire your #1 good guy, you'd hire Miz over Ryback and Sheamus? Then again, you mark for Trent Barreta, so maybe the business aspect of things isn't your strong suit.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> So, just to be 100% clear: if you were starting a wrestling promotion and needed to hire your #1 good guy, you'd hire Miz over Ryback and Sheamus? Then again, you mark for Trent Barreta, so maybe the business aspect of things isn't your strong suit.


Yeah, I would choose Miz over Ryback and Sheamus. #1 good guy should have great mic skill. Miz has awesome mic skill (top3 in WWE right now next to Punk and Cena). Sheamus and Ryback have not. And what does Trent Barreta have to do with "#1 good guy" thing? I like him but it doesn't mean I see him as face of the company


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I voted NEUTRAL just because I don't really like the good guy battles the bad guy stereotype that WWE has been perfecting over the years. I think all wrestlers should be somewhat tweeners. Some more oriented to be nice guys and some to be bad guys, the most important thing though should be winning matches and titles. 

I like consistent characters, that way it's harder for the 'E to mess up with unlogical storylines.


----------



## balefire (Nov 13, 2012)

I can dig the turn, as long as he keeps his kind of cocky mannerisms and doesn't start just smiling and pandering to the crowd.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

balefire said:


> I can dig the turn, as long as he keeps his kind of cocky mannerisms and doesn't start just smiling and pandering to the crowd.


Judging by the lattest miztv, he keeps his mannerisms, just shook hands with Cena at the end of the "interview". In that way I am also all for it, as long as it keeps making sense.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

When they do turn him full face people will realize how mediocre this guy really is and they'll boo him like they boo Cena.
Watching him as the cocky heel is fun but i fear that as he turns face more he will become more stale.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Hearing all the children chanting "Miz is awesome" makes me cringe. I'm already looking forward to his next heel turn. I guess I should be used to _this_ WWE by now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He's a little bit better in the ring as a face. My only worry is that WWE will shove him down our throats and nobody likes to see a mediocore wrestler getting pushed as the best thing going.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> He's a little bit better in the ring as a face. My only worry is that WWE will shove him down our throats and nobody likes to see a mediocore wrestler getting pushed as the best thing going.


Yet you want Ryback and Jinder Mahal to be pushed :fpalm.


----------



## ktyler92 (Oct 25, 2012)

How was he as a face before?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> For the 550th time, it's COULDN'T care less. You're actually saying the exact opposite of what you'd presumably like to say. Good grief, people, it's English. You can defeat it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

So butthurt over a phrase....

I really could care less about it, though.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So butthurt over a phrase....
> 
> I really could care less about it, though.


Who's butthurt? I just despise ignorance and people who can't manage the English language, that's all. Don't be embarrassed.

I guess Miz has been a face of sorts before. Wouldn't he have been considered a face when he was the "host" of Smackdown?


----------

